# Who feeds pig heads?



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Having a discussion with my son today about this and he doesn't think it's necessary to feed the dogs pig heads, say it's far too "rank"!
While they may not be necessary the dogs love them and it's variety in their diets.

So just wondered who on here feeds them to their dogs? 

I mean, they can't be that bad some *people* eat them!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

No, it's not necessary at all, but they bloomin' love them, so why not! 

I've only started recently, and it'll be more of a treat, than a regular main meal thing. I chop the ears off and hold those back to made home made pig ear chews, and then let my Bernese and Mastiff at it. They share their food, and both just lay there chewing away at it.

My Westie and Greyhounds have skin issues though, so I strictly limit their pork intake, as it can irritate them. No pig heads for them (just as well really, the last one I got weighed 5kg, and my Westie is only 6.9kg himself  )


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

No heads yet, I dont have the storage yet
Trotters are the porklimit at the mo.

I will feed them in the future though
Really frighten the neighbours! When they look out their bedroom window!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Tails are nice too and mine love skin but I have to limit it a bit otherwise they'd be porkers too, lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

My friend put one down for Bumble once and he ran off and hid until she picked it up :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Having a discussion with my son today about this and he doesn't think it's necessary to feed the dogs pig heads, say it's far too "rank"!
> While they may not be necessary the dogs love them and it's variety in their diets.
> 
> So just wondered who on here feeds them to their dogs?
> ...


We never did, but seeing the thread title made me just want to post...

Heston Blumenthal

...who else...


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

omg im in no way screamish but let me get this right.............. you buy a pigs head, put it on the floor hole and your dogs eat it????? pmsl love it! I bought my dog steak for christmas as a treat, put it in his bowl and he just looked at it and then looked at me as if i was mad lol normal dogs would have inhaled it. After about 10 mins of sniffing it and running away he finaly ate it. He would s**t himself if i ut a pigs head on the floor for him :lol:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

The butcher quarters mine for me as I think a whole head would be too much in one meal and i'd have to take a half eaten head away and give to one of the others, bit yukky!

They do love them though but funny thing - the always spit out the teeth, wonder why? :


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I think I would be sick :scared: I got some fleshy raw bones from the butcher once for my dog and thought lovely, it is a nice sunny day he will enjoy them in the garden for a few hours and I managed to tip them out without touching them but he wasn't interested what so ever. Wonder how he would react if he just came in one day and saw a huge pigs head sat there, probably circle it and bark and approach at a distance!


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Haha fabulous!! Nope no pigs heads here but it's like a years foodin this house lol

Baby chicks though I have fed them whole!! That's our equivalent :thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

The answer is yes, I do feed pigs heads and my boys love them!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Please excuse the mess!!! We were halfway through re-doing the back garden at this time.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

this might sound strange but, dont know anything about raw feeding. my question is if you feed your dog raw meat, how do they no not to eat any old animal they see walking down the road? Do they get the taste for blood? I only ask because I saw on a tv programe that some tigers and lions in captivity are only fed cooked meat as it makes them less aggressive and less likely to hunt for food in the form of people lol. I am loling at myself for asking this but i guess if you dont ask you never find out.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> The answer is yes, I do feed pigs heads and my boys love them!!


Another few pics for my son I feel - tee hee!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

I have never actually thought about giving pigs heads to the dogs before but after seeing this thread I think I might head to the butchers at the weekend.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> this might sound strange but, dont know anything about raw feeding. my question is if you feed your dog raw meat, how do they no not to eat any old animal they see walking down the road? Do they get the taste for blood? I only ask because I saw on a tv programe that some tigers and lions in captivity are only fed cooked meat as it makes them less aggressive and less likely to hunt for food in the form of people lol. I am loling at myself for asking this but i guess if you dont ask you never find out.


Okay, this question comes up a lot, but in fairness, I havent been asked it in a while, lol!

My dogs will not just eat any old thing they pass in the street, they dont actually catch and kill their food, I provide it already dead and usually prepared, for exapmle ready minced. :lol:

Also, I'd be seriously worried if they even tried to attack anything on the street,  as it would be a behaviour issue, more than a food issue!

And if you wanna be really technical, the red stuff in raw meats that come pre-prepared, isnt actually blood, its a blood derivative, the name escapes me at the mo though, sorry!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

My lil Babies said:


> I have never actually thought about giving pigs heads to the dogs before but after seeing this thread I think I might head to the butchers at the weekend.


Be warned - a whole head is blooming filling, lol!! Blue is allowed his head for a couple of hours each day for three days, then its taken off him and he always finishes it on the third day - he doesnt get any other meal these days.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

ok good point i was just wondering lol. I do like to give my dog a bit of meat every now and then ( too make myself feel like im giving him somthing healthy) but 9 times out of 10 its cooked. On the rare occasion i put somthing in his bowl raw he will not eat it for love nor money, cook it and he will ushally eat it, but he will keep looking at me to say am i allowed to eat this mummy :lol: He also dont like eating unless im in the kitchen with him strange or what!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

My lot live with a cat and just like any other dog they'll chase him if he runs but when he stops they just walk away. I also have T-Bo the pup here now, he's the size of Flynns nose but the large dogs know perfectly well that he's a dog just by his scent, so I don't worry they'll eat him one day, lol. 

I know people with Mals that are raw fed who will happily live amongst chickens and allow pet rats to crawl all over them, so it's about the dog really not what they eat.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I give mine pigs heads as well because they're cheap. They are too big for them so get cut cut into portions. 
It makes me feel a bit sick though-especially when they leave a row of teeth for me to put in the bin


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Having a discussion with my son today about this and he doesn't think it's necessary to feed the dogs pig heads, say it's far too "rank"!
> While they may not be necessary the dogs love them and it's variety in their diets.
> 
> So just wondered who on here feeds them to their dogs?
> ...


Not I least not knowingly anyway, but sure there will be some in the commercial food we buy!

PErsonally! I would rather feed human heads! now that I reckon I could manage!


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Never actually thought of buying a whole Pig Head before...... good idea...... great treat for a change....The question is though.......... doesnt it come out the other end rather runny ? ? ? ? ? ? Pamx


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Never actually thought of buying a whole Pig Head before...... good idea...... great treat for a change....The question is though.......... doesnt it come out the other end rather runny ? ? ? ? ? ? Pamx


It can do, pork is richer than other meats, therefore caution is needed in younger dogs or dogs who are known to be a bit sensitive re digestion. My lot are fine on them, poops remain normal


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Mine are used to pork, Flynn's just dug up his breakfast trotter and is eating it, so they don't get the runs. They have prok a couple of times a week in the form of ears, skin, trotters or tails, pig heads are a luxury as the butcher gives them to other dog owners too.


----------

